# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Քայլել

## Chuk

Կարող ա էղքան էլ էս բաժնի թեմա չի, բայց ամեն դեպքում։ Արդեն ահագին ժամանակ ա, որ փորձում եմ շատ քայլել։ Մարտի 11ից որոշեցի հեռախոսիս հաշվիչը միացնել։ 20 օրում քայլել եմ 143 կմ։ Շա՞տ ա, քի՞չ ա, նորմա՞լ ա, լա՞վ ա, վա՞տ ա։

Դուք օրական ինչքա՞ն եք քայլում։

----------

Mr. Annoying (01.04.2017), Sambitbaba (01.04.2017), Smokie (16.04.2017), Գաղթական (01.04.2017), Հարդ (01.04.2017), Մուշու (01.04.2017), Նաիրուհի (06.04.2017), Վիշապ (01.04.2017), Տրիբուն (01.04.2017)

----------


## Անվերնագիր



----------

Alphaone (04.04.2017), Chuk (01.04.2017), Աթեիստ (01.04.2017)

----------


## Ներսես_AM



----------

Chuk (01.04.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Օրեկան 7կմ-ը կարծում եմ ոչնչոտ ա (շատ չի) մինիմում կարդիո ապահովելու՝ սովորական, չմարզված մարդու համար:
Իմ ֆիթբիթը օրեկան 10000 քայլ միմինիմումի վրա եմ դրել, որը մոտ 8կմ ա անում ըստ իմ ոտնաչափի ու որը հիմնականում գերազանցում եմ:
Բայց քանի որ զուգահեռ շաբաթը 5 օր պարապում եմ + 6-րդ օրն էլ հեծանիվ եմ քշում ու ֆիթբիթը ձեռքիս է լինում, ապա սրա հաշված քայլերի քանակը չի արտահայտում իմ ակտուալ «քայլերի» քանակը:
Իմ կարծիքով շատ քայլելը հրաշալի է ու անհրաժեշտ, ու կարող ա բավարար, եթե կատարյալ առողջ ես: Իսկ եթե օրգանիզմի ժամանակից շուտ ծերացման նշաններ կան, կամ գերհոգնածություն, կամ դեպրեսիա, մետաբոլիզմի դեգրադացիա, կամ մեկ այլ բան, մենակ քայլելը կարող է բավարար չլինել: Օրգանիզմը կարելի է ռեգեներացիայի ռեժիմ դնել ինտենսիվ մարզումներով: Մեկ էլ որոշ մարզումներ շատ ավելի քիչ ժամանակ են խլում քան քայլելը կամ վազելը, ու ավելի էֆեկտիվ են…

----------

Chuk (01.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ ֆիթբիթը օրեկան 10000 քայլ միմինիմումի վրա եմ դրել, որը մոտ 8կմ ա անում ըստ իմ ոտնաչափի ու որը հիմնականում գերազանցում եմ:


Հարցը որ սրան եկավ, քայլերի քանակն ավելի կարևոր միավոր չի՞, քան կիլոմետրերը: Իմ քայլի երկարությունը հաստատ ավելի փոքր է քոնինից: Քայլերի քանակով միջինը օրական 10000 քայլիից  քիչ ավել է:

Հաջորդ էտապում պատրաստվում են նաև հեծանիվին անցնել, ինտենսիվ մարզումները էլ հաջորդ էտապի կթողնեմ, զուտ գրաֆիկիցս ելնելով:

----------

Mr. Annoying (01.04.2017), Աթեիստ (01.04.2017)

----------


## ARMbrain

Իսկ ինչ կասեք, համ ծխելու, համ էլ երկար քայլելու մասին։ Երկուսը մեկում էլի։

----------


## Հարդ

Օհօօօօ էս ինչ լավ թեմա ա  :Jpit: 
Քայլելը տարերքներիցս ա: Միշտ ահավոր շատ եմ քայլել: Հիմա էլ, երբ եղանակները բացվում են ոտքով եմ իջնում աշխատանքի, որը մոտ 10 կմ ճանապարհ ա: ճանապարհը հաղթահարում եմ 45 րոպեից մեկ ժամում: Դրա համար էլ ձեռքս կոշիկ չի դիմանում, ահավոր շուտ են մաշվում  :Sad:  Մինչև աշխատանքային օրվա ավարտը 5 ից 6 կիլոմետր քայլում եմ, իսկ տրանսպորտով տուն գնալուց 2 ից 3 կիլոմետր: Այսինքն օրական միջինը 17 կիլոմետր (ձմեռները չհաշված): Միշտ էլ արհեստականորեն երկարացնում եմ ճանապարհս, թե չէ կարող եմ ավելի հեշտ ու արագ հասնել տեղ: 
Պատահում ա, որ հետ գալուց էլ եմ ոտքով գալիս, այսինքն էդ օրերին կազմում ա մոտ 25 կմ: Սակայն էդ շատ շատ ա, ջախջախված եմ ինձ զգում օրվա վերջում, դրա համար դա էդքան էլ հաճախ չի պատահում: Իսկ երբ օրվա վերջում հոգնած եմ լինում, մի քանի կիլոմետր քայլելն ընդհանրապես խնդիր չի լինում, քանի որ սովոր եմ քայլելուն: Ոտքերիս պնդությունը շատ եմ կարևորում:
Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս փորձել հաճախ տրանսպորտը փոխել ոտքով, մի տեսակ ավելի մեծ ազատության զգացում ա տալիս  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (04.04.2017), ARMbrain (25.12.2021), CactuSoul (03.04.2017), Chuk (04.04.2017), impression (01.04.2017), Smokie (14.07.2020), Նաիրուհի (06.04.2017)

----------


## impression

ես օր ա լինում մոտ 20 կմ քայլում եմ, բայց լինում ա, որ արթնանում, գնում եմ գործի ոտով, որը տենց մի վեց-յոթ կմ ա, հետո մեռած գալիս եմ տուն, իմ միջինը ցույց ա տալիս 8000 քայլին մոտ
ինձ համար քիչ ա, էս վերջերս ընկճված եմ, տնից դուրս չեմ գալիս համարյա, բայց անցած ամիս միջինը 15 000 քայլ էր, լավ էր

----------

Chuk (04.04.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կարող ա էղքան էլ էս բաժնի թեմա չի, բայց ամեն դեպքում։ Արդեն ահագին ժամանակ ա, որ փորձում եմ շատ քայլել։ Մարտի 11ից որոշեցի հեռախոսիս հաշվիչը միացնել։ 20 օրում քայլել եմ 143 կմ։ Շա՞տ ա, քի՞չ ա, նորմա՞լ ա, լա՞վ ա, վա՞տ ա։
> 
> Դուք օրական ինչքա՞ն եք քայլում։


Գոյություն ունի նաև քայլելու փիլիսոփայություն: Բավական հետաքրքիր բան է (հետաքրքրվողի համար): Մի վիետնամցի դեմք կա՝ Տիկ Նատ Խանը: Լավ գրքեր ունի այդ թեմայով: Ասենք.
Мир в каждом шаге.
Руководство по медитации при ходьбе.
Созерцание мысли.

Եվ այլն:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Թեմայից դուրս։ Անդրոիդի ո՞ր ափփով եք քայլերը հաշվում

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

> Թեմայից դուրս։ Անդրոիդի ո՞ր ափփով եք քայլերը հաշվում
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Թեմայից դուրս չի, Ռուֆ: Ես սրանով եմ նայում՝ https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....tau.pedometer
Բայց դա քաշել եմ «առաջին գտածը» սկզբունքով: Ես էլ ուրախ կլինեմ, որ մարդիկ ավելի փորձված, լավ ծրագրերի անուններ տան:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Թեմայից դուրս չի, Ռուֆ: Ես սրանով եմ նայում՝ https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....tau.pedometer
> Բայց դա քաշել եմ «առաջին գտածը» սկզբունքով: Ես էլ ուրախ կլինեմ, որ մարդիկ ավելի փորձված, լավ ծրագրերի անուններ տան:


Հարցը տվեցի էս թեմայում ու հենց հաջորդ օրը Google Fit-ը սկսեց մոտս աշխատել։ Location history-ն հայաստանում չի ակտիվանում բայց չգիտես ոնց սկսեց քայլերս հաշվել։

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## IVI Art

> Օհօօօօ էս ինչ լավ թեմա ա 
> Քայլելը տարերքներիցս ա: Միշտ ահավոր շատ եմ քայլել: Հիմա էլ, երբ եղանակները բացվում են ոտքով եմ իջնում աշխատանքի, որը մոտ 10 կմ ճանապարհ ա: ճանապարհը հաղթահարում եմ 45 րոպեից մեկ ժամում: Դրա համար էլ ձեռքս կոշիկ չի դիմանում, ահավոր շուտ են մաշվում  Մինչև աշխատանքային օրվա ավարտը 5 ից 6 կիլոմետր քայլում եմ, իսկ տրանսպորտով տուն գնալուց 2 ից 3 կիլոմետր: Այսինքն օրական միջինը 17 կիլոմետր (ձմեռները չհաշված): Միշտ էլ արհեստականորեն երկարացնում եմ ճանապարհս, թե չէ կարող եմ ավելի հեշտ ու արագ հասնել տեղ: 
> Պատահում ա, որ հետ գալուց էլ եմ ոտքով գալիս, այսինքն էդ օրերին կազմում ա մոտ 25 կմ: Սակայն էդ շատ շատ ա, ջախջախված եմ ինձ զգում օրվա վերջում, դրա համար դա էդքան էլ հաճախ չի պատահում: Իսկ երբ օրվա վերջում հոգնած եմ լինում, մի քանի կիլոմետր քայլելն ընդհանրապես խնդիր չի լինում, քանի որ սովոր եմ քայլելուն: Ոտքերիս պնդությունը շատ եմ կարևորում:
> Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս փորձել հաճախ տրանսպորտը փոխել ոտքով, մի տեսակ ավելի մեծ ազատության զգացում ա տալիս


17...25... եթե սրանք ճիշտ տվյալներ են` Դուք շատ դիմացկուն մարդ եք: Ես որ քայլում եմ մի քանի կիլոմետր` ոտքերս տաքանում են, ու դրանից էլ` շուտ հոգնում եմ: ինձ թվում է սա միայն կոշիկի խնդիր չէ:

----------

Հարդ (04.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա էլ, երբ եղանակները բացվում են ոտքով եմ իջնում աշխատանքի, որը մոտ 10 կմ ճանապարհ ա: ճանապարհը հաղթահարում եմ 45 րոպեից մեկ ժամում:


Հարդ, դու 10-13 կմ/ժ արագությա՞մբ ես քայլում  :Shok:

----------


## Հարդ

> Հարդ, դու 10-13 կմ/ժ արագությա՞մբ ես քայլում


Հաշվի առնելով որ տնից գործի տեղ ծայրից ծայր դիք ա (տեղ տեղ ահավոր դիք) ու կասկադի աստիճանները՝ համարյա վազացնում ա  :Jpit: 

*IVI Art* ջան, 25 ը նշել էի, որ ինձ համար էլ ա չափազանց  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (04.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Հաշվի առնելով որ տնից գործի տեղ ծայրից ծայր դիք ա (տեղ տեղ ահավոր դիք) ու կասկադի աստիճանները՝ համարյա վազացնում ա 
> 
> *IVI Art* ջան, 25 ը նշել էի, որ ինձ համար էլ ա չափազանց


Մդա, իսկ իմ քայլելու արագությունը 4.5-5 կմ/ժ ա:

----------

Հարդ (04.04.2017)

----------


## Արէա

*Հարդ* ջան, 10կմ-ը 1 ժամում միջին արագությամբ վազք ա, քայլք չի, էլ չեմ ասում 45 րոպեում )
Սկսնակ վազորդները որ կիսամարաթոնը (21.1կմ) 2 ժամից պակաս են վազում, արդեն էլ սկսնակ չեն համարվում )

----------

Chuk (04.04.2017), Ներսես_AM (04.04.2017)

----------


## Հարդ

> *Հարդ* ջան, 10կմ-ը 1 ժամում միջին արագությամբ վազք ա, քայլք չի, էլ չեմ ասում 45 րոպեում )
> Սկսնակ վազորդները որ կիսամարաթոնը (21.1կմ) 2 ժամից պակաս են վազում, արդեն էլ սկսնակ չեն համարվում )


Արէա ջան, էնտեղ պարզ բոլոր թվերի մոտ մոտավորապես բառն եմ գրել, որը նշանակում ա, որ կարա տաս կիլոմետրը ութ լինի, մեկ ժամը մեկ ժամ տաս րոպե լինի, կամ դրանց հակառակը, բնականաբար հիմա չեմ ասի որ տաս կիլոմետրը 45 րոպեում կանցնեմ, բայց հաշվի առնելով նշածս գործոնները իրականին մոտ թվեր են (ինձ համար): Իսկ եթե շատ անհավանական ա թվում կարող եմ հրավիրել այդ ճանապարհն անցնելու հարմար առիթով  :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, էնտեղ պարզ բոլոր թվերի մոտ մոտավորապես բառն եմ գրել, որը նշանակում ա, որ կարա տաս կիլոմետրը ութ լինի, մեկ ժամը մեկ ժամ տաս րոպե լինի, կամ դրանց հակառակը, բնականաբար հիմա չեմ ասի որ տաս կիլոմետրը 45 րոպեում կանցնեմ, բայց հաշվի առնելով նշածս գործոնները իրականին մոտ թվեր են (ինձ համար): Իսկ եթե շատ անհավանական ա թվում կարող եմ հրավիրել այդ ճանապարհն անցնելու հարմար առիթով


8 կիլոմետրը 1 ժամ 10 րոպեում հավատում եմ (չնայած որ ահագին արագ պիտի քայլես՝ էդ ջոգինգի (бег трусцой) արագություն ա), 10 կիլոմետրը 45 րոպեում չեմ հավատում ))

Ես անցած տարի 1 ժամում 10 կիլոմետր վազել էի, ահագին ուրախացել էի ) ու բոլորովին էլ դանդաղ չէի վազում, էլ չեմ ասում քայլելու մասին:

----------

Աթեիստ (04.04.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

ես այֆոնի ստանդարտ Health-ն եմ օգտագործում:
ուրիշ հավելվածների փորձ չունեմ, բայց սա շատ լավնա:
ինչ ասես հաշվումա ու գրանցում՝ քայլքից, վազքից ու հեծանիվ քշելուց սկսած ու էդ ընթացքում վառած կալորիաներով վերջացրած:

ինչքան հասկացա՝ անդրոիդի սրան համապատասխան հավելվածը սա է..


իսկ թեմայի վերաբերյալ.
հիմա արդեն շաբաթական միջինը 9.5-10 հազար քայլ եմ անում ու իմ համար սա հրաշք եմ համարում, քանի որ արտերկրում ապրելուս ողջ ընթացքում ու մինչև բոլորովին վերջերս, հայերի մեծամասնության պես, ես էլ էի տառապում ուժեղ հոդացավերից, ինչն ու որոշ այլ ախտանիշներ (տեղ-տեղ մազաթափություն, ինսոմնիա, համի կորուստ և այլն) պայմանավորում են բնակլիմայական պայմանների կտրուկ փոփոխության ու մշտական սթրեսի հետ:

----------


## Հարդ

> 8 կիլոմետրը 1 ժամ 10 րոպեում հավատում եմ (չնայած որ ահագին արագ պիտի քայլես՝ էդ ջոգինգի (бег трусцой) արագություն ա), 10 կիլոմետրը 45 րոպեում չեմ հավատում ))
> 
> Ես անցած տարի 1 ժամում 10 կիլոմետր վազել էի, ահագին ուրախացել էի ) ու բոլորովին էլ դանդաղ չէի վազում, էլ չեմ ասում քայլելու մասին:


Հեսա որ էս սեզոնի բացումն անեմ, մի քիչ մարզավիճակի գալուց հետո կոնկրետ թվերով կասեմ  :Smile:

----------

Արէա (04.04.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ LG հեռախոսի վրա տենց ափ կար, իմ կամքին հակառակ քայլերս հաշվում էր։ Սեթինգների մեջ տարիք ու քաշ էի գրում, ինքը նաև որոշում էր, թե օրական մինիմումն ինչքան ա։ Իմ դեպքում հինգ կմ էր որոշել, բայց համարյա երբեք էդքան չէի քայլում։ Մենակ երբ ուրիշ քաղաքում էի լինում կամ երբ Կոպենհագենում հյուր էի ունենում։ Ես ահավոր ալարկոտ եմ․ անգամ երկու հարյուր մետր ճամփան հեծանիվով եմ գնում։

----------


## Հարդ

Ցերեկվա ակտիվությունս. հարթ ճանապարհով, ոչ մեծ արագությամբ.



Եթե ոչ լրիվ արագությամբ 31 րոպեում անցել եմ 4 կմ, ապա այս արագությամբ կգնայի 8 կմ՝ 62 րոպեում: Հետևաբար աշխատանքի գնալուց աննդհատ դիք իջնելով ու շտապելով (որտեղ արագությունս կարող ա կազմել 8.5 ից 10.5 կմ/ժ) 10 կիլոմետրը 62 րոպեում կարծում եմ ամբողովին տրամաբանական ա (եթե իհարկե էս ծրագիրը ճշգրիտ ա աշխատում):

Total time - 33 րոպե: Խանութ էի մտել  :Jpit:

----------


## Արէա

Հետաքրքիր կլիներ նայել քո քայլելուն  :Smile: 

Անցած տարվա երևանյան վազքի մրցման 10 կիլոմետրի արդյունքները. http://results.zone/yerevan-2016/events/1075/results
308 հոգուց ընդամենը 122 հոգի ա 10կմ-ը վազել 62 րոպեից կարճ ժամանակում։
Այսինքն դու քայլում ես ավելի արագ, քան մրցման մասնակիցների կեսից ավելին վազում ա։

----------

Աթեիստ (05.04.2017), Հարդ (05.04.2017)

----------


## Հարդ

Արդեն ինձ էլ ահավոր հետաքրքրեց )) Նամանավանդ, որ աննորմալ ոչ մի բան չեմ նկատել ու կողքից էլ չեն ասել  :Jpit: 
Իսկ էդ վազքը կարելի ա ենթադրել, որ մի տաս րոպե վազելուց շնչահեղձ են եղել ու ձևական շարունակել, եսիմ...

----------


## Արէա

> Արդեն ինձ էլ ահավոր հետաքրքրեց )) Նամանավանդ, որ աննորմալ ոչ մի բան չեմ նկատել ու կողքից էլ չեն ասել 
> Իսկ էդ վազքը կարելի ա ենթադրել, որ մի տաս րոպե վազելուց շնչահեղձ են եղել ու ձևական շարունակել, եսիմ...


Ես ինքս ամեն առավոտ 6ր/կմ տեմպով 5կմ վազում եմ։ Ոչ մի կերպ չեմ պատկերացնում ինձ հետ հավասար, էդ արագությամբ քայլող մարդու ))

----------


## Հարդ

> Ես ինքս ամեն առավոտ 6ր/կմ տեմպով 5կմ վազում եմ։ Ոչ մի կերպ չեմ պատկերացնում ինձ հետ հավասար, էդ արագությամբ քայլող մարդու ))


Ինձ թվում ա դա հնարավոր էլ չի, քանի որ էն ճանապարհին, որտեղ ես էդ արագությամբ կքայլեմ՝ դու ավելի արագ կվազես: Իսկ նորմալ հարթ ճանապարհում վերևում ներկայացրած արդյունքս պիտի թեթևակի ցածր լինի արագից (երևի 8.5)  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Արդեն ինձ էլ ահավոր հետաքրքրեց )) Նամանավանդ, որ աննորմալ ոչ մի բան չեմ նկատել ու կողքից էլ չեն ասել 
> Իսկ էդ վազքը կարելի ա ենթադրել, որ մի տաս րոպե վազելուց շնչահեղձ են եղել ու ձևական շարունակել, եսիմ...


Որ քո արագությունը պատկերացնում եմ, ենթադրում եմ, որ շատերը կողքից ուզեցած կլինեն իրենց զարմանքն արտահայտել, ուղղակի նենց արագ ես սուրացել կողքներով, որ չեն հասցրել  :Jpit: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Գաղթական (05.04.2017), Հարդ (06.04.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Արդեն ինձ էլ ահավոր հետաքրքրեց )) Նամանավանդ, որ աննորմալ ոչ մի բան չեմ նկատել ու կողքից էլ չեն ասել 
> Իսկ էդ վազքը կարելի ա ենթադրել, որ մի տաս րոպե վազելուց շնչահեղձ են եղել ու ձևական շարունակել, եսիմ...


Հարդ ջան նկարդ իրոք մի քիչ դժվարա որպես քայլք պատկերացնել..
որպեսզի ավելի հեշտ լինի պատկերացնել, կարելի է վերածել մ/վ-նների ու ստանալ, որ դու մեկ վարկյանում 2.2մ ես «քայլել»..
կամ հավելվածդ խմածա, կամ էլ ոտքերդ են շատ երկար, որ 3.95կմ-ը քեզ մոտ 3200 քայլա անում  :Wink:

----------


## Հարդ

> Հարդ ջան նկարդ իրոք մի քիչ դժվարա որպես քայլք պատկերացնել..
> որպեսզի ավելի հեշտ լինի պատկերացնել, կարելի է վերածել մ/վ-նների ու ստանալ, որ դու մեկ վարկյանում 2.2մ ես «քայլել»..
> կամ հավելվածդ խմածա, կամ էլ ոտքերդ են շատ երկար, որ 3.95կմ-ը քեզ մոտ 3200 քայլա անում


Քայլերը հաշվելու պահով կասկածներ ունեմ, ոնց որ թե պակաս ա հաշվում  :Smile: 
Երկրորդ անգամ փորձեցի ծրագիրը ու արդյունքներն ավելի «վախացնող էին» էս անգամ:

----------


## Արէա

Ժամանակը ֆիքսի սովորական ժամացույցով, իսկ տարածությունը չափի գուգլի կամ յանդեքսի քարտեզի վրա, ու համեմատի ծրագրի արդյունքների հետ։

----------


## Գաղթական

քանի կիրակիա՝ ասեցի գրանցեմ շաբաթվա ակտիվությունը.

- միջին քայլքը 11.430



- աշխատած ժամերը՝ 76ժ (չհաշված՝ տանը սեփական ֆիրմայով զբաղվածը)
- մեքենայով հաղթահարածը՝ 330կմ (էս շաբաթ մի քիչ քիչ էր)

բայց եկող շաբաթ ավելի ծանրաբեռնվածա սպասվում՝ սկսած վաղվա 15ժ աշխատանքային օրվանից  :Xeloq:

----------


## ivy

Էսօր ժամերով սարերում էի․ ինչու օգտագործել ճոպանուղի, եթե կարելի է ոտքով գնալ։ 
Մի քանի նկար հայքինգի ճանապարհից․


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

LisBeth (05.06.2020), Peace (12.06.2020), Sambitbaba (01.06.2020), Smokie (24.07.2020), Tiger29 (01.06.2020), Varzor (01.06.2020), Աթեիստ (01.06.2020), Արշակ (01.06.2020), Գաղթական (01.06.2020), Հայկօ (01.06.2020), Նաիրուհի (04.06.2020), Ուլուանա (01.06.2020), Վիշապ (31.05.2020), Տրիբուն (31.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Սուպեր, էս հյուսիսային Ալպերն ա՞, նկատի ունեմ, Գերմանիայի հարավն ա՞:

Հ․Գ․ Լավ, իմացա, es ist Herzogstand.

----------

Smokie (24.07.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Սուպեր, էս հյուսիսային Ալպերն ա՞, նկատի ունեմ, Գերմանիայի հարավն ա՞:
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Լավ, իմացա, es ist Herzogstand.


Հա, Herzogstand-ն էր, ներքևում՝ Walchensee-ն  :Smile:

----------

Smokie (24.07.2020), Varzor (01.06.2020)

----------

